# My Dad is gone.



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Some of you may have heard of a shooting in Texas City yesterday evening. Well that shooting took someone from me, my Dad.

My Dad called me yesterday to ask how I was doing on cleaning up my property, 
I told him pretty good, except that I jacked up my chain and that the one I got was the wrong kind. He asked how I could get the wrong kind when I was buying the chainsaw at the same time as the blade.. I asked if he was over there because I heard some kids in the background, he said no, that he was at Eli's house, which is my Nephew. 

I asked what he was doing over there and he said he was helping my BIL out on some electrical stuff on his hot tub, even though it wasn't needed, goof just didn't realize that it takes about 10 hours to heat up 400 gallons of water.. dee te dee..

I asked if he was gonna come to my place, he said no, that him and my Mom had plans to go to the Little Doggie and meet some friends cause they hadn't been out for a while.

So there I am cutting trees and hauling them out with a friend of mines four wheeler, having a grand ole time fiddling with the forage, per say.. Then BIL finally shows up, and we're drinking cold beers and cutting wood, with a chainsaw.. doesn't that sound like a good idea?

My sister took my nephew home because he was getting cranky and needed to get cleaned up and take a nap. A while later my son comes out from the house saying "Carl! Melanie said you needed to come home, it's an Emergency!, Emergency?? seriously?? What she can't get Eli to lay down?? That usually constitutes and emergency with her. LOL..

So Carl left and I kept cutting wood, until my son comes back out with the house phone, by the time he reaches me, the signal is lost, so I tell him to get my cell, that had been charging, out of my truck. I saw 5 missed calls from a number I had not know, and a couple from my sister. I tried my sister but her phone was busy. I then tried the strange number..

Tiny? Yeah.. Your Mom's at the Police station, or on the way to.. kinda blurry. What? Why? 

Your Dad's been shot.

WHAT?? WHAT?? You've got to be F^&$(( kidding me! What Happened??

We were all at the Doggie, at our normal table, when this guy comes in, walks up to Robert Cantu and shoots him in the head. Your Dad ran him down and tackled him, that's when the guy shot him, in the side. He's being Life Flighted to UTMB. Where's my MOm?? She's on the way to the hospital. Ok by..

I din't even know who I was talking to at the time.

I rushingly loaded up my stuff, had my son drive the 4 wheeler home, had to cut a little road block down so I wouldn't have to drive all the way around the block.

I changed shirts, through on some deodorant and cologne, told my kids they weren't going anywhere and that Kammi, my niece, was coming over.

I went and picked up my wife from work, and headed to the hospital.

On the way there, something hit me, and then I knew that I would never see my Dad again. I got to the Hospital and went to the Emergency Room, There was a Cop, a Major A s s Hole of a cop saying that if we caused any trouble, that we would be escorted out.. Huh?? *** are you talking about??

It wasn't long after that I knew...

I got to the family waiting area, and my Mom and baby sister was in there crying. Mom said that they were doing chest compressions on him. A short while later, we had all calmed down. My Mom said that he was not going to make it. She had seen it in his eye's when he was loaded up in the helo.. 

Se my Mom had no Idea that he had been shot outside. She was working on our friend that was shot. She only found out that my Dad was shot also..

He was shot twice. Once in the abdomen, and once in the chest. The shot to his chest bled out into his lungs drowning him. The doctor's opened his chest and massaged his heart. They worked on him for 26 minutes when he hit cardiac arrest. 26 minutes was from the time that felt something to the time my world was completely shattered..

They did get the guy who Murdered my Dad. And if it wasn't for my Dad, they wouldn't have gotten the Sorry Piece of **** that killed Robert Cantu.


My Parents were going to celebrate their 40th anniversary on the 18th of this month.

Rest in Peace my Daddy. I Love You and Miss you...

Roger Doyle Robinson Sr. 
July 18, 1952 - December 4, 2010


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Bro. Prayers for you & your family.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tiny so sorry to hear about your Dad. Prayers for you and all your family.

I only met your Dad one time and he seemed like a very good man.


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry Tiny. What a terrible ordeal for your entire family. Prayers sent!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Roger I am very sorry to hear of your dads passing. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Will be praying for you and your family!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm truly sorry this has to happen to you and your family. You will be in our thoughts and prayers until this ordeal is over.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

That is such an awful set of events. I'm so sorry for your loss. Your dad sounds like a great man. I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

I share your pain my friend. My world went upside down Sept 2006. I miss my Dad too. Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Words cannot express our sorrow for you and yours Roger! Very sorry to hear this!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

My God, Tiny I'm so sorry to read this. Sounds like your dad was a stand up guy. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

With tears in my eyes I offer a prayer of comfort for you.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm so sorry, tiny. i had tears in my eyes last night when my cousin called me and told me what had happened. your dad was a very good man, and he will be sorely missed by the many people whose lives he touched.

until we meet again, big roger, may you rest in peace, buddy. so long for now.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

Prayers sent up to you and your family as you go thru this sudden loss.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

My prayers out to you and your family.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Tiny, very sorry about your dad. Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Dam!, it happens so quick, i now tell all of my people i love em each and every time they walk out the door.

sorry for your loss..
Terry G.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

My sincere condolences to you and your family. He sounded like one helluva man.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for you loss Tiny!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Tiny. 

I was talking last night right after it happened, to one of the firefighter/paramedics who worked the scene. He said that when they got there, you father was still beating the shooter.

They said he was doing good in the back of the ambulance as they were working on him waiting for the bird. He was talking to them and responding well at that time. Only when the bird landed did he start to go downhill bad. 

Robert Cantu stood no chance once he was shot in the head. The female was shot in the shoulder and is doing well. 

We were at the Ag Barn working the fund raiser and my wife Jennifer was working with Rae Lynn when your family came in to get her, telling us her Grandfather was shot and had passed away at UTMB. 

Prayers out to you and your family.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Roger Doyle Robinson Sr. 
July 18, 1952 - December 4, 2010


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

terrible stuff, but your dad went out like a man.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't not imagine going through that. I am very sorry and will pray for your family.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

tiny prayers to your family. very sad.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sorry for your loss! great man, not thinking about the consequences by chasing this pos putting his life on the line. glad they caught the pos ,and prayers to you and your family .


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

What words can ease the pain? I'm so sorry for you and your family. Your dad is a hero!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I said a prayer for your family Tiny! What a horrific thing to happen to your Dad and family. There are some real evil scum in this world and I pray that one day they face the Creator to get their special punishment!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Tiny - very, very sad news . . . met your Dad a couple of times, and he was a pleasure to be around. I know he will be missed. Prayers go out to you and your family. God Bless . . . wg


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Tiny, Im sorry to hear about the loss of your father. From your story he sounds like a very brave man. Prayers will be said for you and your family.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

So sad. So close to Christmas. May God comfort you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Worst news I've heard all year, Roger.. Our Dad's are all our Heroes..and your Father sure went out like one... 

Prayers for you and all your family....

Dammed shame that POSs like the guy that shot him are ever born....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent, Tiny.. my goodness I can't imagine... your Dad was a great guy, he will be missed.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a terrible thing for anyone to experience. So sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

John 15:13
New American Standard Bible

"Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends."

Roger, your Dad is a true hero. Prayers sent.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

True tragedy. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Tiny, Very sad news. Prayer sent for you and yours...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm praying that you and all of your Dad's family and friends grief is short and fond memories long.

God bless.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My deepest condolences. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Very sorry for the loss of your dad Tiny. What a true friend and hero to go after some POS like that. I have no words to express bro...I can only imagine your shock and sadness!

Take care and you need help with anything just let me(us) know!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dad Roger, he was a cool old dude! Lesser men probably would not have attempted to catch the bad guy. Your dad truly showed that he was indeed a true manly man!

We will say prayers for yourself and your entire family.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

May he Rest in Peace
Prayers for comfort and strength to you and the family


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Prayers to your Family,,Shows what kind of a MAN your father was to put his life in harm to help others. Hope to meet him in Heaven one day and shake his hand, but still so sorry for your family's loss, the story shows what a great man he was!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dayum Tiny, sorry for your loss brother. I am not that far from you so if yall need something just let me know.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Tiny, I never met your dad but felt like I somewhat knew him through the way people talked about him. He paid the ultimate price for doing what he believed in...doing the RIGHT THING and HELPING a friend out! You sound like your are coping with it okay, but if you need anything buddy...don't hesitate to let me know. You and your family will be in our prayers this week.


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

May you find comfort in you families time of need


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Tragic. Prayers sent.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

God bless you and your family.

Unimaginable loss for sure.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thoughts and Prayers for you and yours, hoss.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

though words really cant comfort you at this time, i am sorry for your loss roge. your dad was a great guy and will be deeply missed.my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. if you guys need anything im here for yall


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Prayers sent. I am speechless.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers to your family


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW

Our Condolences Tiny.

I met your dad a few times and always enjoyed talking to him.

Let us know if you need Anything

Thomas


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent for you and your family - so very sad.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

So sorry.............


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Just found out Tiny, So very sorry for your terrible loss! Prayers have been sent!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and your family, big guy.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like your Dad was one hell of a good man and the type of father everyone needs... there to help a friend no matter the danger. HERO.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Words cannot express our sorrow for you and your family Tiny! I'm really very sorry to hear this...RIP Roger Sr.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

So sorry Tiny. Prayers sent.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Heaven has many mansions. Your dad lives now in the mansion of hero's God Bless and bring peace to you and your family


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the unexpected loss. Our condolences and prayers.

SR and family.


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

Your Dad is a true Hero. So sorry for your terrible loss, prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

My deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*My thoughts and prayers for your family Tiny.*

May your Dad rest in peace. He sounds like he was someone we would all be proud to call our friend, and especially our Dad.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Speechless. Our condolences and prayers.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Just heard that the shooter Bobby Ramos just got Capital Murder charges on him. He has a history of trouble and has served time in California.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Very sorry for you and your family bro.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## TexnMedic (May 26, 2010)

Prayers are with everyone. There are too many people out there who just dont give a **** and are crazy!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

It obvious from his action he was a great man, very sorry for your loss


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Tiny I'm so sorry for the loss of your father.From my experence with him he was about helping other people out and he went out of this world doing that.RIP peace Roger SR a hero in my books.Tiny if there is anything i can do give me a call.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your loss! Will be praying for you and your family!


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. May the Lord be with you and your family in these times.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Have never met either of you, but from knowing you through your posts I'm sure your dad was very proud of you just as we are proud of him for his bravery in his last act.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Thoughts and Prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

You have to be proud that he went out trying to protect others from harm. Our thoughts are with you.

It reminds me of an incident in a small town about six years ago. This crazy fool walks in a shoots a restaurant worker in the head and then walks out. It was during the lunch rush, in a very small town, and had "real" cowboys with their boots and spurs and all that stuff. Not a single person had the guts to stab this Duma$$ in the neck as he walked through the front door and back to the kitchen to kill this poor girl. 

Your dad did the right thing.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

God Bless you and your family through this time of difficulty and loss


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*so very sorry to read of your loss my prayers added to the many above for you an all your fanily an friends*


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Sincere condolences to you and your family, Roger. There are few real hero's in this world and it saddens everybody that we are one less today. 
God Bless you and your entire family. 

Chuck


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Prayers sent for all involved. I'm truly sorry to hear of your loss Tiny. He *IS* without a doubt a *hero*.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*condolences*

Very sorry for your loss Tiny, your Dad went out with his boots on it sounds like. Be proud to be his son bro.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

so sorry. prayer for your family and friends. that's terrible.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Your dad is a hero and you should be very proud of him !!!!!! I am


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Man, I'm sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. May God Bless.....


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Our payers are with you and your family..


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

My prayers are with your family. I am so sorry to see this news.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words, with tears in my eyes and whimper in my cries, I thank you all. Some may say that My Dad was a hero. I have different thoughts of that, but I also know who my Dad was and how he was. He is the reason I am what I am, and I have become the Man that I am.

We are planning to have his memorial Thursday at First Baptist Church in TC. I will give notice on the details as soon as I get them.

I will be home all day, if anyone wants to visit. I'm just getting tired of hearing "I'm Sorry". So please come if you want, have a beer, and say.. He was Truly A Great Man.

The Cook Off I am putting on in March will be a Memorial to my Dad, as well as a Fishing Tournament coming in April/May, All proceeds going to Shriners Hospital, Galveston.

In lieu of flowers Please send a Donation to Shriners Hospitals For Children, Galveston Unit, in his name.

Again, Thank you all.

Roger Robinson Jr.
2702 - 8th Ave N. TC.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow. An incredible ordeal. Heartfelt prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Tiny. 

Prayers for you and all your family.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Tiny brother man I have seen you pray for your fellow 2coolers ,I know you have a good heart and lost a good Dad .God needed him and we will find out why someday.My sincere condolences are to you and your family your brother in Jesus name bubbas kenner


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Terrible loss. Prayers for you all.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers to your family Tiny.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Dam Roger...that sux.......I guess the big guy needed one more good man upstairs......your in our prayers dude


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I remember vividly seeing the two of you work the Auction at the BBQ last year. At the time I thought isn't that great to see a Father and his son working and having fun together like that. 

Words can't express the sorrow I feel.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. My father also died as the result of coming to defend another. My prayers for you and your family.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

What a brave and courageous act... Prayers sent.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I just heard the news Roger. Brandon called and told me. I haven't been on here in a while. I've been working six days a week. I'm deeply saddened and terribly sorry for your loss bro. If you need anything you have my number. Please don't hesitate to call. Again, I'm sorry for your tragic loss bro. He was indeed a great man.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent.


----------



## mako 22 (May 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear Big Man and that was your dad a Big Man was loved by many. Your family is in our prayers. He's goin to be missed by many. If you need anything let me know. Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Tiny, prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

That is heart wrenching. God Bless your family during this tough time.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that, bro. I'm speechless. Your father was a good man, Tiny. He died proving that one final time. I'm proud to have known him. 

Please let me know if there is anything at all that I can do. I'm jumping on a plane to Miami first thing in the morning, but I'll be back next weekend and can help with anything you need.

Godspeed, Roger Sr. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I am very very sorry too hear about this. At least you know he died performing a heroic act.


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

I'm praying for you and your family. Through His Grace you'll find closure.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayer sent to you & family.
GOD BLESS.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Prayers go out to you and your family TINY. I only met you're dad once and I could tell he was a great man I am so sorry to hear this....If I can do anything just let me know


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I never met your dad but all I can say is that it takes great courage to do what he did in such a situation and is the true mark of a man. And it always seems that such acts of courage are often paid for in blood. I'm greatly sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with your family tonight.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Man... So sorry. Godspeed to you and your family. 

Honors to your Dad too, clearly he was not a fella to cower in the face of adversity.


----------



## OAGU1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Our deepest condolences from our family to yours.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

condolences he went out doing something right and thats all that matters, you should be proud.


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

Roger - I'm sorry to hear about your loss. It sounds as if your dad was an honorable man. I have faith that the person responsible for all of this will get what they deserve. Take care. Ari


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Prayers for you, your family & friends. Your father was a brave man trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm very sorry Tiny... Prayers sent for your entire family......


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

Prayers sent. So sorry for your loss, particularly in such a way.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I am also speechless... Prayers sent to your family Tiny...

T-BONE


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Many prayers to you and your family. I cant even begin to imagine what you all are feeling. Your dad was taken in the act of being a hero and doing what he knew had to be done. Small consolation at this terrible time but a consolation none the less. God Bless. -- Your family will be in my family's hearts and prayers.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Condolences to You and Your Family.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Out thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God bless. 

The Collier family


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## muttleymike (Sep 19, 2005)

Verry sorry for your loss i will say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## usantillana (Apr 2, 2006)

This is Tony Santillana, Mendys husband. Its sad that something like this could happen to such a good man. We will be making dinners for the family all week and trying to help out in the best way possible. If you need anything specific, let me know by pm or call me brother. I wish your family the best, we will be here for yall.


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

Tiny, I just heard about this over at FWE. Man I am so sorry.
I will get down on my knees in just a second and say a prayer for him and the rest of you're family.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man Roger I don't know what to say. 

You have our deepest condolences and we'll be praying for your family and your Dad.

TH


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read this, truly I am. I only met him once, but I could tell he was a helluv a guy. May God be with you and your family through this.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry to hear that prayers sent


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

If you need anything, let us know. It's obvious that your dad was a loved person, as are you. Call us anytime. You have the number.

Elaine & Jason


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your dad. A very heroic act.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://galvestondailynews.com/story/195986 
TEXAS CITY - A second man shot during a barroom argument Saturday died from his wounds overnight, police said. Meanwhile, the man accused of killing two men and wounding a woman during the shooting was charged with capital murder Sunday.

Robert Cantu, 67, and Roger Robinson, 58, both of Texas City, died as a result of the shooting.

A 52-year-old woman who was shot during the fracas was expected to be released from the hospital Sunday afternoon, Texas City Police Chief Robert Burby said.

Robert Ramos, 61, faces capital murder charges and was in the Galveston County Jail on $750,000 bond.

Police still are investigating what led to the shooting at Little Doggie bar in the 500 block of Texas Avenue in Texas City on Saturday afternoon. Based on the initial investigation, it appears Ramos and Cantu were arguing when Ramos reportedly pulled out a revolver and opened fire, Burby said.

Soon after the first shot was fired, Robinson, who police believe is a retired cop, stepped in and wrestled with Ramos in an attempt to get the gun away from the suspect, Burby said. Another unidentified bar patron also jumped in to get the pistol away from the shooter, police said.

As Robinson and the other bar patron fought with the shooter, the fight spilled into a side parking lot before Robinson was shot. That was about the time Officer J.W. Clement was passing by the bar and heard the shots, Burby said.

Clement rushed to the bar parking lot when he came upon the unidentified bar patron who had been able to wrestle the gun away from the shooter, Burby said. Police believe Ramos fired his gun four times but had not confirmed how many times each victim had been shot.

The pistol was recovered at the scene.

Burby said a review of police call sheets showed Saturday's shooting was the first recorded incident at the bar. The chief also singled out Robinson for his actions.

""""""""""""""++++"It appears he was a hero in this thing because he jumped in right away and probably prevented other people from being hurt or killed," Burby said. "Our hearts and prayers go out to the families of the victims. It's tough losing a loved one, but especially during the holidays."""""""""


----------



## kcowan (Jun 25, 2006)

Extremely sorry to hear that. Prayers for both you and your family.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent to your family.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> If you need anything, let us know. It's obvious that your dad was a loved person, as are you. Call us anytime. You have the number.
> 
> Elaine & Jason


X2 on what my good friend E said. I'm very sorry for your family. Roger was a good one; heaven's better tonite. Bro. D


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

You and your family are in our prayers!


----------



## brent690 (Jul 27, 2006)

Just want you to know that You&Your Family are in are thoughts and Prayers in this most difficult time.


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, prayers to you and your family


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Thank you all for the kind words, with tears in my eyes and whimper in my cries, I thank you all.
> 
> *I'm just getting tired of hearing "I'm Sorry".* So please come if you want, have a beer, and *say.. He was Truly A Great Man.*


It has taken me this long to be able to see my keyboard keys so I could respond. sad2sm He was truly a great man. Prayers up for strength to you and the family. This is so needless and sad. An awesome Man has other work to perform. I am proud of what he did and so very sad for those left behind. Luv Ya Roger. Be strong.

Darlene


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Your Dad was a hero Prayers sent


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

prayers sent to you and family


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.Prayers sent.


----------



## huntingjman73 (Jul 27, 2010)

No words, just celebrate his life and know he died a man of courage and valor. We all would like to think we would have done what he did, but he proved it. What a great man. I dont know you or him, but having a beer for both of you.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

huntingjman73 said:


> No words, just celebrate his life and know he died a man of courage and valor. We all would like to think we would have done what he did, but he proved it. What a great man. I dont know you or him, but having a beer for both of you.


Very well said AND *welcome *to 2Cool!!!!

Darlene


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers are you and your family.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Sorry to hear about your loss Tiny, Prayers sent to you and your Faimly.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm sure words can't explain how you feel about this tragedy. A great man taken way too soon. Please stay stong and be the bond that holds your family together, this is something that ya'll will never truely get over. I'm praying that the trash that did this is able to meet his maker sooner rather than later. God bless you man.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I only read Tiny's original post.

I sense a ton of strength in your family. Everyone is in God's hands right now. Please keep the faith. We are praying for you and your family.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss, Tiny. You're Dad was a great man!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

My condolences to you and your family, Roger. This is just terrible. Prayers for comfort heading out to all of you.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

My sincerest condolences. 

Sounds like your dad was a heck of a man and a true hero.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You and your family have my prayers and sympathy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

My condolences and prayers for you and your family. It is so sad that we as a society have the kind of people that inflicted the pain and misery upon your and others family walking amongst us.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Tiny, prayers to you & your family, very sorry to hear this. Anything you need let me know.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

sorry for your loss.. prayers for you and your family..


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Prayers sent to your family Tiny.....Sorry to hear about the loss of your father.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

http://galvestondailynews.com/story/195986

The last of the article says it all.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> http://galvestondailynews.com/story/195986
> 
> *The last of the article says it all*.


^ ^ This ^ ^

Sorry for your loss Tiny.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent up for you and the family.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tiny, Im very sorry for your loss. Im at a loss for words cause I know all too well how it is to lose your Dad. Your pop was a stand up man to chase down that guy. The man above needed one more Angel today. Im very sorry bro. I will say a prayer for your family. Gods speeds to Roger Sr.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> John 15:13
> New American Standard Bible
> 
> "Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends."
> ...


Tiny - you & your family have been in my thoughts and prayers today. As said in an earlier post, watching you and your Dad at 2Cool gatherings, it was obvious the two of you had a one of a kind exceptional relationship that can not be matched. I truly believe he was there to protect others. He is a true cowboy. . . wg


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers Sent for you and your family.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Tiny, I'm so sorry to hear of the tragic loss of your Dad.

God bless you and your family. Hang tough Brother.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*God bless you all*

Your dad went up a hero, sorry to hear. God bless you


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

You know that we love you and we are keeping you and your's at the foremost in our prayers. Tiny, God Bless You and Yours. I'm still in shock. 

Nola
sb:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your dad and Robet Cantu. My condolenses and prayers go out to you and your family as well as the Cantu's.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Really sorry about your loss bro. Hang in there.


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

Condolences to the family, what a hero.


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

Prayers to you and your family. People that stand for whats right, like your dad are a dying breed. God Bless Him!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

prayers sent to your family


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

I'd like to drop off a platter of Lasagna and a platter of Enchilladas I prepared this afternoon. Would someone send me pm with Tiny's address? I'm pretty sure I can find it on search, but I'm on my phone right now. 

Thanks, JJ

I have received the address via PM. Thank you.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Tiny, Our condolences. So sorry.


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

Tiny prayers sent for you and your family.God Bless


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Praying your family as well as the Cantu family during this sorrowful time. My codolences. - Craig


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Prayers sent,..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Tiny, I am just now reading this....I am at a loss for words. Please accept my deepist condolances in you Dads passing, what a horrible thing to have to face. Prayers on the way for you and your family.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Tiny im so sorry to hear this news , you dad was a good man...his actions show what kind of man he was ... I was lucky to have met him , me and my whole cook team sends prayers to you and your family.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Very sorry to hear Tiny. 

Prayers sent.


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.
Prayer for all of his loved ones, and friends.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Brother. Hopefully time, patience and perserverance will help your family with such a great loss.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

so sorry for you loss...you and your family are in our prayers...


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for a hero.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I am speechless.

May the Lord help you, your dad and his family and friends.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Saw this on the news last night. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

with tears in my eyes, Prayers sent, Tiny. May God bestow his blessings and comfort your souls at this time of sadness.


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> http://galvestondailynews.com/story/195986
> 
> The last of the article says it all.


X2 prayers go out to you and your family, Tiny.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Tiny,

I'm so sorry to hear the news about your dad. May God grant him eternal rest. I'm sure he was immediately ushered into the kingdom of heaven. There is no greater demonstration love than when a man sacrifices his own life for the life of another. It's what Jesus did. We pray for your mother, you and all your father's family and friends. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Wow. That is all I can think. So sorry to hear of your loss Tiny, and many prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Prayers for your family..


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

So sad. God bless him and his family.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Prayers for you and your family. Sorry Tiny.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so sorry for you and your families loss. I will keep you all in my prayers. What a courageous man your father was.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

So sorry Tiny. prayers for you and yours.

Charlie


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

sorry for your loss brother.. he will always be with you


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Tiny, Sorry for your loss.

Your dad was a good man. My prayers to you and your family.

Mark


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW- Speechless. I'm praying for you and your family. What a man.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

....Man......i don't have the words........Very sorry Tiny prayers for you and your family.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm gonna miss him. My heart goes out to you and and your family.

James


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear news like this Tiny. Take care and we'll send prayers your family's way.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family Tiny. --Michael


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Tiny no words can describe what I feel for you and your family. 
The tragic and traumatic loss of a loved one is a very difficult thing in life to deal with. 
It is also especially hard when it comes close to the Holidays. I speak from experience. There are lots of great people on this board that are and will be praying for you and your family. I hope that you find some comfort in that. Cherish your memories.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Heart breaking chain of events. Prayers going up for Roger and his family. Godspeed Roger Sr.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Reading that brought a tear to my eye here in class. A true hero, your dad is more of a man than most could ever dream of. Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Rog, your dad was a great man and I'm glad I got to meet him.. my thoughts and prayer are with you and the family amigo! very sorry for your loss, I know you two were tight bud! prayer out in a big way!


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

I worked with your Dad at Equistar he was a great man and a very good friend of mine. I am deeply sorry for your loss he will truely be missed.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

Tiny, My prayers are with you and your family.. Your Dad was a Very Brave man..


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss Tiny. Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm in shock from reading this so I don't know what to say but you have my cell. You know you can call me if you need anything at all. Keila and I will be praying for y'all.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

What has this world become? 

Sure could use a few more folks like your Dad. 

Helping another to the very end has to be the noblest of ways to go. That doesn't ease the lose I know, but will forever be a huge source of pride for your family.

Deepest condolences to you & yours Tiny.

Here's to your Dad, will raise a glass to him soonest!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

man, sorry for your loss Tiny. I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm sorry man. My prayers for youself and the family.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Real sorry to read this Tiny.May God walk with you through these tough times.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Any man who would jump up and tackle a man with a gun, to defend his friend... We lost a MAN!

God, please send your peace, the peace that surpasses understanding, to this family. In Jesus name.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very sad news.

Watching the news reports last night and this morning and thinking that this story was about a 2cool'ers father. Unreal. 

Sad that some people don't have any regards for a human life these days.

God bless and Godspeed to you and your family, Tiny.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just read this. Thank you for sharing your story with us. I am truly sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our prayers. We have lost a great man...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Roger this post hit me over the head. Of course your family is in our prayers. Your dad and I had a great conversation one evening when fishing club was cancelled or something, took me a while to catch on he was your dad. What a great guy he seemed to be then and on other occassions when I'd see him. You can be very proud of him as I know he was of you. 

Steve


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your Dad passing, Roger. I consider myself lucky to have known him even if just for a relatively short time. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

This almost brought me to tears buddy. My condolences to you and you entire family.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

prayers sent.....that is heart wrenching


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that bro...your dad was one heck of a guy. I really enjoyed the time that i was able to spend with him picking his guitar, drinking cold beer and just having a good ole time. RIP Roger!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Prayers sent Tiny!


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

My sincerest condolences, Tiny. It sounds like he was one heckuva man and his life should certainly be celebrated. What he did was truly heroic and should never be forgotten...if more people in this world had the intestinal fortitude to stand up to the bad guys like that, more criminals would think twice before trying to pull the **** they do.

Our hearts and prayers are with you and your family this Christmas season. Mourn his loss, but celebrate his life. From what others are saying, he had a tremendous impact on a lot of people and raised an outstanding family...we should all strive to be that great and have a drink for those that do.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Prayers to you and your family. Your dad sounds like one helluva stand up guy right to the end.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Thank you all.*

Thank you all So Much for all the kind words and condols, The more I hear it, The more I think about it. He was just being himself, and didn't want the murderer to get away. I accept the fact now that my Dad is Truely a Hero!

Thank you,

The Robinson Family.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Tiny, I am very sorry to hear about your dad. Prayers sent.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The world needs more men like your dad, he is a hero.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your tragic loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Tiny, truly sorry to hear about your terrible loss. My prayers are out for you and your family during this tough time.

Mike


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

God Bless, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

God Bless you and your family. Prayers sent.


----------



## Extreme Fishing (Apr 24, 2006)

Tiny, you and your family hang in there, there is no comfort I can give to you all through all of this, but I will say that your dad was a hero, GOD BLESS to all of you all!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Prayers are with you and your family Roger. God Bless.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

What a horrible loss. I am so sorry for you and your family. Please accept my condolences at this sad time. Prayers sent for you, your dad, and your family. Your father sounds like an exceptional man.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Prayers sent. Take care of your mother, she lost her soul-mate.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Man ! Just read this. Very very sorry for you and your familys loss......... hats off to your dad ! he must have been one hell of a guy.............Bigbarr


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

My Condolences.


----------



## brent690 (Jul 27, 2006)

Prayers sent. Tiny met you and your dad last year for the first time at the cookoff your dad was the auctioneer at the cookoff great guy.


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

TINY, your Dad was a very brave MAN, I wish I could have met him. My prayers are going out for you and your family.

Jim


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like you dad was a awesome man for doing what he did. Stay close to mom she will need your shoulder for a while. Prayers to your family and to the other gentlemens family also. Mont needs to come up with a tear drop icon for stories like these.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like your Dad was quite a man. 

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

God bless you and your family.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Prayers sent for you and your family. Celebrate his life.


----------



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

read that in the paper, had NO idea who they were.....VERY SORRY TO HEAR IT WAS YOUR DAD. Lost mine in 96 and still miss him terribly. Hold on to the good memories bro. hollar at me if you need anything..............by the way, im at work on a friends deal. This is nick....ill tell nancy when i get home. Our hearts and prayers go out to you and yours....nick nate and mackayla


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I saw it on the news and had no idea. Very sorry Tiny.

Bigwater


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that tragedy, _Kind of hit home hard to read without crying._


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

sorry for your loss. Will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of the tragic loss of your father, my thoughts and prayers are with you any your family.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Words can not express how saddened I am for your loss. A father is someone specail that will always be in your heart. My deepest prayers are with you and your family during this sad time. Remember to talk to God often


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Just got back from hunting...sorry to hear of the tragedy...If theres any thing I can help you with,don't hesitate to call....rio


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Roger, you and your family are in our prayers.


----------

